# mldonkey

## burst

also....

ich habe mldonkey installiert. hat alles wunderbar funktioniert, habs gestartet und über webinterface einige downloads gestartet. Aber das teil läd nix runter! 

ich habe:

-> im board gesucht

-> meine server.met aus windows importiert

-> alle benötigen ports freigeschaltet und geforwarded

-> einiges verwendbares (releases) geshared

ich bin eigentlich immer zu 5 servern connected, (die voll mit usern und files sind), aber weder upload noch download kommt zu stande. Er findet keine einzige Quelle! Also wenn ihr mir jetzt nicht sagen könnt was ich verdammt noch mal falsch gemacht hab schmeiss ich den scheiss grad wieder runter    :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## MIT_Service

Evtl hilft es etwas zu warten - der mldonkey braucht nach dem starten (jedenfalls auf meiner alten klapperkiste) ne ganze weile bis er so richtig loslegt.

Wenn dann immer noch nix geht dann könnte es evtl auch noch an den Einstellungen in der downloads.ini liegen - sollte es aber nicht.

Bei dem beschriebenen Problem (keine up/downloads) deutet es aber eher auf ein portfreigabeproblem hin. Wirklich sicher das die funzen? Is der Tcp und der Udp port(Udp port = tcp port+4) offen und korrekt geforwarded?

----------

## burst

ja die ports sind zu 99,99% richtig. unter windows hatte ich auch nie ne lowid, und ich hab den ganzen umligenden port bereich freigegeben und geforwarded, und das auch noch mehrmals gecheckt. Das muss richtig sein.

inzwischen hat sich eine rege upload aktivität eingestellt. jetz habe ich durchgehend 17 kb/s Upload aber insgesamt 0kb runtergeladen  :Wink: . Und für keine einzige Datei hat er keine einzige Quelle gefunden, egal ob ich den Download über webinterface oder als ed2k link eingefügt habe. 

du hast erwähnt das es an einstellungen in der download.ini liegen könnte. Kannst du sagen welche Einstellungen genau? Ich habe die Standart-Einstellungen, habe nur folgendes verändert: client_name (irgendwas), use_file_history (false), save_file_history (false).

----------

## MIT_Service

Genau kann ich dir auch nicht sagen was ich an meiner downloads.ini verändert habe. Ich benutze den mldonkey seit ca einem Jahr und übernehme immer meine alten .ini files wenn ich ne neue version kompiliere.

Eine gute Anlaufstelle ist http://www.mldonkey.org. Dort gibt es diverse optimierungsthreads. Ich kann mich auhc noch dunkel daran erinnern das irgend eine version vom mldonkey standardmäßig etwas zu agressive einstellungen in der downloads.ini hatte was zur folge hat das so ziemlich alle aktuellen emule versionen ihn aus dem queue kicken. Kann aber gut sein das das Problem schon längst aus der Welt ist.

Sorry das ich hier keine so große hilfe bin.

----------

## // .Kn0rki

das wird wohl doch an deinen router fw einstellungen liegen müssen

ich hatte nur emerge gemacht.. angeschmissen.. und da kamen sofort sources.. auch wenn ich nun anshcmeisse hat er in den nächsten paar sekunden sofort sources.. über overnet gib's immer sourcen..

----------

## burst

```

$IPT -A FORWARD -p tcp --dport 4660:4675 -j ACCEPT

$IPT -A FORWARD -p udp --dport 4660:4675 -j ACCEPT

$IPT -A FORWARD -p tcp --dport 4711 -j ACCEPT

.........................................................

$IPT -t nat -A PREROUTING -d $EXTIP -p tcp --dport 4660:4675 -i $EXTIF -j DNAT --to $INTIP

$IPT -t nat -A PREROUTING -d $EXTIP -p udp --dport 4660:4675 -i $EXTIF -j DNAT --to $INTIP

$IPT -t nat -A PREROUTING -d $EXTIP -p tcp --dport 4711 -i $EXTIF -j DNAT --to $INTIP

```

Ich denke die Variablen sind selbstverständlich. Nach diesem muster habe ich auch andere Ports freigeschaltet und geforwarded, es hat immer funktioniert.

----------

## Ginku

 *buRst wrote:*   

> -> alle benötigen ports freigeschaltet und geforwarded
> 
> 

 

Tja, bei mir wird auch immer bei mldonkey ein geschlossenene Port 4662 angemeckert und eine lowID vergeben (geht auch nicht, wenn ich Port 80 vorgebe). 

Könnte mir eventuell jemand beibiegen, wie man einen (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) geschlossenen Port wieder freigibt und forwarded, was immer das bedeuten mag ?

Vielen Dank

Grüße

Ginku

----------

